# New BXA



## BWSmith (Apr 29, 2022)

Should've done it years ago. Couldn't find an affordable Aloris so had to go with the Bostar from evilbay. 

15/16 socket with handle and ball was Tigged up. Really like this vs using a wrench.
 Made a tool rack for the most used.... going to snag a few more.


----------

